# Mückenlarven ohne Ende - Hilfe!



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle,

habe meinen Teich vor etw 4 Wochen befüllt. Setzte jetzt nach und nach Pflanzen, wollte mit Fischen aber noch bis nächstes Jahr warten. Teich hat etwa 35 Kubikmeter. 

Gestern habe ich jetzt Tausende von Mückenlarven entdeckt, mich juckts schon im Vorfeld überall. Was kann ich dagegen tun? Biologie würde ich Chemie vorziehen - bin aber für alle Tipps dankbar. Hauptsache die Dinger schlüpfen nicht (alle).

Noch stichfrei schöne Grüße


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

ich glaube da wird es wohl nix ausser abfischen geben. oder du musst orfen einsetzen. aba wie du schon schriebst, willst du ja noch was warten. ist ja auch nicht verkehrt.
also ich hatte die mit dem kescher entsorgt


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

ich glaube da wird es wohl nix ausser abfischen geben. oder du musst orfen einsetzen. aba wie du schon schriebst, willst du ja noch was warten. ist ja auch nicht verkehrt.
also ich hatte die mit dem kescher entsorgt


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab ja bisher auch keine Fische im Teich - und das seit fast einem Jahr - ich hatte letztes Jahr auch keine Mückenplage.

Hast Du das Wasser bewegt? Also kleiner Wasserfall oder einen Springbrunnen? Bewegtes Wasser mögen die nämlich gar nicht  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

noch steht das Wasser, der Beton unter den Steinen der Wasserkaskade muß noch austrocknen. Ist so in 2 Wochen soweit. 

Bis dahin sind die Dinger sicher schon in der Luft. 

Werde wahrscheinlich doch schon mal ein paar kleine Fische einbringen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Holle, 

Wie schon Susanne schrieb, mußt Du für Wasserbewegung sorgen. Ein paar Fische werden Dir da nicht viel helfen. 
Am Besten ist ein Skimmer-Kreislauf, also Oberflächenbewegung, dann können die Larven nicht in Ruhe schlüpfen. 

Kannst aber auch mal bei "Autan" wegen einem Sponsoringvertrag nachfragen.   


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Holle,

den Skimmerkreislauf, wie von Rainer schon genannt, kann ich auch nur empfehlen. 

Unabhängig davon kann sich in einem vor vier Wochen angelegten Teich ohne oder mit gerade frisch eingesetzten Pflanzen noch nicht viel in Sachen Biologie getan haben. Gibt einfach noch keine Fressfeinde der Mückenlarven im Teich. Das sollte sich aber ganz schnell legen. Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hallo,

auch wenn der teich noch recht jung ist - so ca. 15 elritzen oder __ moderlieschen sollte er schon verdauen - und die helfen richtig gut bei den mückenlarven.

natürlich nicht zufüttern.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Danke an alle für die Tips, 

beruhigt mich schon etwas. Skimmer kann ich noch nicht sofort umsetzen, da noch keine Pumpenentscheidung getroffen ist. Aber ein paar kleine Fische werden nicht schaden - und die Kinder freuen sich auch darüber (waren schon rümpfnasig, weil ich mit den Fischen eigentlich noch warten wollte).

Viele Grüße


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Mhhh - Fische  

Haste keine Bekannten, die eine alte Pumpe rumstehen haben - reicht ja vielleicht auch so ein "hübscher" Springbrunnen oder sowas - oder Du bekommst Leihfische   

Andererseits würd ich mir echt keine Gedanken machen, wie schon gesagt - ich hatte das gleiche "Problem" und keinen einzigen Mückenstich.......


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

*Fische machen den Larven den Garaus*

Hallo Holle, 
ich habe meinen Teich im September 2003 angelegt und vor 2 Wochen ca. 30 Fische verschiedener Sorten eingesetzt, da sich bei mir auch in den ersten warmen Tagen sofort die ersten Larvenschwärme eingenistet haben. Die Fische werden nicht gefüttert und man kann beobachten, wie die Laren weniger werden.
Von einer chemischen Keule (gibt es die überhaupt?) sollte man die Finger lassen.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Eine Hand voll __ Moderlieschen - und diese Mückenlaeven sind Geschichte!


Das gleiche Problem hatte ich letztes Jahr auch!  :razz:  
Und mit Moderlieschen hab ich es gelöst!

Nach dem Neu-Bau, so ca. 3 Wochen später setzte ich einen Schwarm Moderlieschen aus.
Du darfst die neuen Fische nicht füttern!  :!:


----------

